# Who wants to take a guess..



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

On when we hit 200,000 posts 

I say we will hit it on Febuary 04, 2009.

Guess away.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I'm not quite that optimistic. lol
With a few simple calculations I'm predicting it will take close to a year to get 9,000 more posts. So my guess is Halloween 2009.
I HOPE I'm wrong and we reach it long before then.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, I'll guess March 23rd.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm going to say Feb. 30th. 

March 4th.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Feb 14th Valentines day --

WHY you ask?

Because everyone loves this place.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

fish_doc said:


> Feb 14th Valentines day --
> 
> WHY you ask?
> 
> Because everyone loves this place.


you's crazy.:fun:


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

May 7, 2009


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

June 18th, my sister will have been gone for one year (I can't wait to see her again).


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well I was way off


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

We better get going to meet my guess.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I was only 250 off. Who is up next????

If I post fast enough I could probably get me to be the winner. LOL


----------



## ArrizX (Feb 11, 2009)

In about a week


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

ArrizX said:


> In about a week


 
Wrong. Looks like we will be hitting 200,000 tomorrow sometime. I really am happy to see use finally hit the 200k mark. Thanks for all the posts guys/gals


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Almost there


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well this is the 200,000 posts and I am glad I am making it 

Now on to 500,000 posts


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I say that will be on Tuesday the 23rd. Right now I will just leave the month and year open ended. 

Congrats to all and you to Shaggy. Thanks for giving us all a great place to hang out and talk about our hobbies.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> I say that will be on Tuesday the 23rd. Right now I will just leave the month and year open ended.
> 
> Congrats to all and you to Shaggy. Thanks for giving us all a great place to hang out and talk about our hobbies.


 
Wow, doc. You were the first to post in this since I posted. I though there would have been more activity in this post. Oh well


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Next, 500,000 posts Shaggy? Shoot for the moon man, lets get 1,000,000! I might be too blind to see the screen and to arthritic to type by then but I'll still support you in spirit. LOL


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Everyone is just awe struck. And to much in shock to post I guess.


----------

